# More digging talk



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So I don't really worry about training my two Vs not to dig. The first grew out of it and our second digs up up roots an quite frankly I just don't care so I rarely correct the behavior. And now it's coming back to haunt me. Our next door neighbor with whom we share a fence has rescued a border collie pup and he and our female our digging under the fence to get to each other. They have not met directly yet as the collie needs one more set of shots but "play" with each other through the fence and I can tell are dying to meet in person. Anyhow. Maybe we need a dog door in the fence so they can go back and forth. Ha ha.


----------

